# Door lock removal



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

Have got the fabled window drop problem on my 225, so attempted to remove the driver's side door lock to replace the microswitch last Monday. Taking the door card off and unscrewing the lock's two retaining bolts was straightforward but getting the lock out of the black plastic holder it's attached to is proving a problem. There is one retaining catch near the power input plug which I released but the lock, although very loose, will not come out. Does anyone know if there is another hidden retaining catch or are you supposed to remove the plastic holder as well and, if so, how? Any advice would be much appreciated.

This is a great forum and has helped me a lot since purchasing my first TT in 2010. I don't post very often but usually try to "drop in" on a daily basis to absorb the info and enjoy the banter.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Do these help?

viewtopic.php?t=56261

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doorpanel/doorpanel.htm


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for these. Have already checked them out for the microswitch repair and door card removal. The problem is releasing the door lock from the black plastic holder it's attached to in the door. Thanks again.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you removed the door lock barrel as if not you are likely to break the actuating rod and the horseshoe clip.

You need to remove the key barrel from the front side of the door, it is held in by a single torx bolt accessed from the door edge via a hole. Make sure you hold the external door handle out fully whilst unscrewing the torx and then pull the barrel assembly out. You also then need to remove the door handle actuator which is a small plastic clip that you need to rotate whilst pulling then the lock will come out (you can even remove the plastic cover as I think it is only held in at the front anyway.

If the barrel is out and the actuator for the handle removed then the lock should be removable once the power lead and the other door actuator removed.

There are a number of good photo guides but a lot miss the lock barrel removal stage.


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

This must be what the problem is. I did not know the lock barrel had to be removed as well  Many thanks for your instructions.


----------



## npmb777 (Dec 8, 2020)

Lock cover on later Mk1's*** is also held by clip at top into square hole in window frame. It is _not_ just 'held at the front' OR drops down - like a certain ill-informed youtube video shows.

*** mine is 2004.

To remove and refit lock it is easiest if you remove cable from front part of exterior handle and re-attach to lock. [after removing barrel] then poke end out of door ready for re-attachment to handle.

Bentley manual suggests lock held by 2x T20 screws !!! Possibly in USA but in UK they are M8 spline NOT Torx ...
As WAK says. Barrel only is T20.

Wish I'd read this first - _before_ breaking my 'horseshoe' clip.


----------

